# 2004 nissan altima 2.5s



## trevtrev0422 (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a Nissan Altima and I wanted to lower it but did not know if I should get coilovers or just lowering springs. Which is better?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I could go into a long drawn out explanation of the pros and cons of coilovers vs lowering springs, so here's a web site that explains it all:

Lowering Springs vs. Coilovers | AutoAnything


----------

